# Ordonnance sécurisée



## Giulia2213

Buonasera 
Come posso tradurre l'espressione francese "ordonnance sécurisée" ?
La ricetta "sécurisée" viene usata da parte di un medico per prescrivere farmaci iscritti sulla lista degli stupefacenti (morfina, Subutex (per i tossicomani), codeina (contro il dolore), Ritalin.... E via dicendo). Questa ricetta è impossibile da falsificare perché la carta è fabbricata secondo un processo speciale e sono chiuse a chiave. 


Un'idea di traduzione ? (perché qui, non ho la più pallida idea di come tradurre questo concetto in italiano !)


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Giulia,

In Italia pare che esistano le ricette non ripetibili e le ricette a ricalco.
Circa la traduzione ho diverse perplessità. 
Che ne pensi di ricetta filigranata, ricetta protetta, ricetta assicurata?


----------



## Corsicum

Voir ici : 
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/RECH_mot.do
Chercher : _Ricetta medica__(__prescription médicale)_
Avec : _sicura_
On peut en déduire peut être ? :
_Ricetta medica sicura = __prescription/ordonnance médicale sécurisée_

Svp, attendre une confirmation, rien de bien sur ?


----------



## Corsicum

Angel.Aura said:


> Che ne pensi di ricetta filigranata, ricetta protetta, ricetta assicurata?


Oui, bien sur, excuses-moi, je n’avais pas vu ton message.


----------



## Giulia2213

Ciao, 
Grazie per le vostre risposte (sono andata a guardare la tivù per sconnettere un pochino dai guai amministrativi che mi mangiano il cervello da più di quattro mesi) 

La ricetta non ripetibile, elimino questa traduzione. 
In effetti, in Francia, la ricetta è presunta non ripetibile, tranne se il medico specifica "A renouveler pendant X temps" o "Renouvelable pour X temps" ("X temps" indica per quanto tempo si può rinnovare la ricetta, che può essere ripetibile fino a non-ricordo-più-quanto-tempo (una ricerca mi farebbe benissimo per rinfrescare la memoria)).
E per gli stupefacenti, la ricetta non è mai ripetibile in Francia a quanto mi pare (ma ripassare la legge su questa cosa mi farebbe più che bene). 
Elimino dunque questa traduzione perché questa traduzione implica un'impossibilità di riavere farmaci con la stessa ricetta, mentre l'idea della ricetta "sécurisée" implica che la ricetta è impossibile da falsificare.

La ricetta a ricalco potrebbe andare bene, l'unico problema è che l'allegato III-bis non comprende il methylphenidate (la sostanza attiva del Ritalin). 

Per quanto riguardano circa questa proposta di traduzione, una conferma dalla parte di una persona di cui l'italiano è la madre lingua e che vive in Italia sarebbe più che indispensabile. 


Queste tre proposte di traduzioni : 


			
				Angel.Aura said:
			
		

> ricetta filigranata, ricetta protetta, ricetta assicurata


potrebbero anche loro andare bene, aspetto soltanto un secondo parere (due pareri valgono meglio di uno )


----------



## Corsicum

Une simple remarque ou question ? :
« _L’ordonnance sécurisée_ » étant une définition spécifique légale de l’Article _R__5132-5 du CSP – Code de la santé publique – France_.
Dans ce cas, quelque soit la qualité et la pertinence de la traduction, la signification accordée n’a de valeur certaine « sécurisée » que par la références à la définition originale.
Pour une traduction de ce type, faut-il mentionner les références techniques de la source ? soit :

_Ricetta « filigranata / protetta / assicurata / … *» _
_* secondo le specifiche tecniche* ….*_

Merci de bien vouloir m’excuser si ma question est hors sujet. Par ailleurs, je ne m’exprime pas en Italien par crainte de risques de confusions trop fréquentes avec le Corse.


----------



## Bieleis

Qui c'è un elenco (non so se aggiornato) delle possibili ricette, tra cui anche quelle x stupefacenti:

http://www.mnlf.it/la_ricetta_medica.htm


----------



## Giulia2213

Grazie per le idee 
Sono andata sui link proposti, ma di traduzione esatta soddisfacente non ne ho trovate tante purtroppo. 

Le uniche che mi parono quelle più soddisfacenti sono :
- o "Ricetta « filigranata / protetta / assicurata / … *»
* secondo le specifiche tecniche", come me lo propone Corsicum (che non è per nulla fuori tema  Invece ci metti i piedi nel piatto )

- oppure "ricetta limitativa", perché l'ADHD può essere diagnosticata e la cura prescritta solo da un ospedale (servizio di neurologia, neuropsichiatria o psichiatria)

Ci stiamo avvicinando alla risposta


----------

